# reintroducing myself... 'cause of complaints and/or misunderstandings about my avie



## bayoubill (Sep 15, 2013)

my avie serves two purposes...

the fuck-you middle finger up the nostril is meant for the *XXXX* in here...

the inscrutable lizard-look in the eyes is meant for all others... for y'all, don't worry... I'm on your side, one way or the other...


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 16, 2013)

Bill, I hate to mention it, but three quarters or more of the things described in a pathophysiology manual start in the nose and it's a hard one to get past ...


----------



## Sherry (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't mind the nose picking as much as the guy just looks like he's in serious need of a shower...maybe switch it up with a new picker.







Oh, and it could be worse than a finger in the nose...


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B7naJ3A5YE]Laura Nyro - Wedding Bell Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 16, 2013)

From my experience on this site bayoubill's a good dude.  And I cheers him for that


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 16, 2013)

I hear he makes a mean raised-bed garden.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 16, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> From my experience on this site bayoubill's a good dude. And I cheers him for that


 Absolutely. Too bad that I had to find that out when I turned off avies and siggies for about 6 months. 

The trouble with being a visual artist is that some images can truly get expressed as pain in the brain where it hurts the most.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Sep 17, 2013)

I remember you homie.  Keep that middle finger up.  Get them gold nuggets.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 17, 2013)

Some of yall must be young. The avie is Frank Zappa.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 17, 2013)

I try not to look at the avi.  It's a strenuous exercise.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 17, 2013)

Dude.

Zappa should need no explanation.

One of the things I thought was cool about you..now just went down the drain.

Sheesh.

You should never explain stuff like this.

It was like Andrew Dice Clay crying on the Arsenio Hall show.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Sep 17, 2013)

It's Frank Zappa-no explanation needed.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's Frank Zappa-no explanation needed.



I know, he was so talented.


----------



## CandySlice (Sep 17, 2013)

Frank Zappa needed no explanation. Too bad you did. Points lost for cajones, Dude


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 18, 2013)

There are two camps.  Those who like Zappa and those who don't.  I don't, but I don't hold that against bayoubill.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> There are two camps.  Those who like Zappa and those who don't.  I don't, but I don't hold that against bayoubill.



*What? What? You don't like Frank Zappa? How do you sleep at night? *


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 18, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > There are two camps.  Those who like Zappa and those who don't.  I don't, but I don't hold that against bayoubill.
> ...



Much better than I would if I listened to Zappa.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxz0Kbuq7_E]Frank Zappa - Friendly Little Finger - YouTube[/ame]



Sherry said:


>


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 9, 2014)

bump

Are you digging for gold Bill?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2014)

Did anyone know that the nose holds Staphylococcus Aureus? Nasty shit. Pick your nose, scratch an itch and you are in deep doo doo.


----------

